# Presenting The "Mary Alice" aka Doc's Private Car



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

*PRESENTING THE “MARY ALICE” ,aka, DOC’s PRIVATE CAR*

Well, it’s been 6 years in the making and I’m finally able to say – it’s done. It’s been a long and arduous project slowed by many diversions. The last steps were to design, manufacture and apply custom decals.

For those of you who are not aware of the car’s construction history, here are the previous postings of the construction.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/ForumArchives/tabid/100/Default.aspx?TOPIC_ID=24318

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/17792/afv/topic/Default.aspx

I first wish to thank my son, Jon for doing most of the design work (I had a little input). I benefited tremendously from his being a professional graphic artist. If anyone wants to seek his help in designing custom graphics, he can be reached at:

http://www.watsonstudios.com/

Next, like so many others, I’d like to thank Stan Cedarleaf for producing a fantastic set of decals for me. He’s great to work with and I don’t know of anyone who hasn’t been completely satisfied with his work. Thanks Stan.

I would also like to thank Peter Bunce for his many great suggestions and historical insight both on the construction and the decal designs.

Now it’s on with the pictures. Please enjoy.
























































































































You will be able to see this car in person at the ECLSTS in York. I’ll be hanging around Clem’s layout as usual.

This car is dedicated to my wife who puts up with my hobby and the time it takes away from the projects she’d rather have me working on.

Doc


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful Work you have done there!! Regal


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great work and those decals look realy fantastic. Your wife must be very proud this car is dedicated to her. 

Mine stimulated me to turn from H0 scale to G because she liked te G trains so much more. So we could enjoy the trains together. She bought me my first LGB set. A good wife is a blessing!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, Doc. Can't wait to see it at York! I'll be there Saturday.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing. Having built US outline wood passenger cars in HO, I cannot fathom the amount of time and effort in this. Again, amazing!


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Doc,
The decals are truly worthy of the fine car they adorn.
No small achievement. Your son did a wonderful job with the design.
And Stan Cedarleaf is always a pleasure to do business with.
Ralph


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

rivetcounting has its good sides too. 

this is simply overhelming. a gem!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc, 

I'm absolutely speechless. That is beautiful !!! I have seen prototype cars, fully restored, in the Sacramento Railroad Museum that are no more beautiful than the "Mary Alice". 

Thank you for the photos even if they do make everything I have look like junk. The inspiration is worth it.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Doc, 



 That is quite superb and quite magnificent!! Congratulations on the decals that have added an immense amount to an already beautiful piece of work! I am quite  rightly running out of superlatives for you that are totally deserved!






I could add a bit more of the vernacular to it as well   wow - wow- wow - wow -  wow -  wow !!!






Glad I could assist with some bits, they have been used to very good effect, on  what is an absolute  work of art. 






 Stan has done a very good job on the decals, and at last we have a car that shows just how good looking the early clerestory roof coaches/cars looked. 


Thank you for the photos of a masterpiece!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto ditto ditto!! (to what Peter said)


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to thank you all for your nice comments. It's been a work of love and, in a way, I'm sort of sad to see it end. However, I can now move on. It will be hard to top this project.

Besides continuing to work on my new RR, I've begun work on an AMS passenger car conversion to a combine using the Rio Grand Models kit. I intend to have this car serve as a support car for the PC when the RR owner elects to bring a few friends along on an excursion.

Doc


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

It would be difficult to surpass this car. A magnificent job, and I too look forward to seeing it in person this weekend at York. 

Larry


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks great! Now, how about one in 1:20 standard gauge...  

Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc......... I just can't say in words what I see when I view this work. It's just fantastic. It's not really seeing a masterpiece, it's experiencing it. 

Superb.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You do set the bar a bit high . . 

_ Luckily EBT #20 is still around and is much simpler in decoration, so I don't have to follow suit! _


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc, That is DELISCIOUS!!!! The detail work and decals are stupendous. Congratulations on a superb car. Too bad you can't just get in it and ride around.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc, that is without a doubt one of the finest models and works of craftsmanship I have ever seen!! My hat is off to you! Most excellent! Superb! I'm out of adjectives.


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

I hate to be the only one with negative input, but if you look at the second to last photo you will notice a giant figure in the window. You need to scale that down some (lol). Super job!!!! 

Ed


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

Absolutely fabulous !

Makes me want to hang up my Xacto knife and just sit in the rocker staring at the pictures.

Bill W


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely stunning work.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to thank all of you for you kind comments. Peter Bunce suggested that I try to get some new photos of the car that had a better background and included the entire car. While I was at the ECLSTS I got a chance to take some photos on Clem's layout.




















Richard,

Since I last presented the Mary Alice, a multi-millionaire who goes by the name of B.F. Dillingham bought the RR. He is really pleased with the car and intends to use it as often as he can.

P.S. B.F. Dillingham was a gift from Jack "Bigdude". It was greatly appreciated. He does some mighty fine work.

Doc


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc........ It's always so nice to see someone benefit from the efforts of crafting such a fine piece of art. I trust Mr Dillingham spared no expense purchasing entire railroad just to be able to call the car as his own. 

It's also nice to see that Mr "BigDude" helped with the deal.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc, 

just fantastic! 

Mike


----------

